# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  HF Coffee - 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang

## amthucnhatrang

*HF Coffee Coming Soon - See you on March 14th, 2015 
*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Coffee - Thưởng thức cà phê theo cách riêng của bạn.


Hotline: 0935 931 956 - Add: 02 Me Linh, Nha Trang.


FB: https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang
*

----------


## hangnt

nhìn quán đẹp quá khi nào có dịp vào nha trang sẽ ghé thăm quán 1 lần

----------


## amthucnhatrang



----------


## amthucnhatrang



----------


## dung89

Thấy cái menu này là muốn ghé qua thử một số sinh tố rồi

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Cà Phê Sạch Nguyên Chất 100% - Rang Xay Nguyên Hạt


 Take away & Free Shipping


HF Coffee - Thưởng thức cà phê theo cách riêng của bạn.


Hotline: 0935 931 956 - Add: 02 Me Linh, Nha Trang.


FB: https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Coffee chuyên phục vụ khách có nhu cầu đồ uống mang về nhà, công sở, trường học,…Vì vâỵ, HF hoàn toàn thích hợp cho những người cần đồ uống nhanh, gọn, lẹ.
*


*Bên cạnh đó, quán có dịch vụ mang hàng đến tận nơi nên bạn có thể gọi điện thoại đến Hotline của quán * 0932 550 510 bất cứ lúc nào
Free shipping trong khu vực Nha Trang, phạm vi 2km nhé.
*








_HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 - Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

HF Coffee chuyên phục vụ khách có nhu cầu đồ uống mang về nhà, công sở, trường học,…Vì vâỵ, HF hoàn toàn thích hợp cho những người cần đồ uống nhanh, gọn, lẹ.
Bên cạnh đó, quán có dịch vụ mang hàng đến tận nơi nên bạn có thể gọi điện thoại đến Hotline của quán * 0932 550 510 bất cứ lúc nào
Free shipping trong khu vực Nha Trang, phạm vi 2km nhé.
HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 - Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang

----------


## amthucnhatrang

Câu chuyện tình của một anh chàng và 1 cô nàng, vì một số hiểu lầm mà cô gái đã giận a chàng suốt mấy ngày liền không thèm ngó ngàng tới. Một dịp tình cờ, a đã đến đây thưởng thức cà phê, sau một số trao đổi và trình bày, ê kíp HF Coffee đã lập một kế hoạch bí mật tạo bất ngờ cho cô gái như nói lên lời xin lỗi chân thành của chàng. Và cuối cùng, bằng sự chân thành của chàng, cô ấy cũng xiêu lòng và đón nhận tình cảm chân thật nhất mà chàng muốn nhắn gửi. Chúc cho tình yêu của 2 bạn luôn mãi hạnh phúc và bền vững.

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Đêm nhạc acoustic hưởng ứng giờ trái đất tại HF Coffee.


Tiết kiệm năng lượng - Ứng phó biến đổi khí hậu. Cùng tắt đèn từ 20h30 - 21h30 thứ 7, ngày 28/03/2015.


HF Coffee Hưởng ứng Giờ Trái đất lấy hoạt động chủ đạo là âm nhạc acoustic – âm nhạc không sử dụng các thiết bị liên quan đến điện. Qua đó khẳng định: Đời sống tinh thần bằng âm nhạc hoàn toàn có thể được nuôi dưỡng một cách tự nhiên, tiết kiệm và thân thiện với môi trường.*




_HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 - Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Đêm nhạc acoustic hưởng ứng giờ trái đất tại HF Coffee.  Tiết kiệm năng lượng - Ứng phó biến đổi khí hậu. Cùng tắt đèn từ 20h30 - 21h30 thứ 7, ngày 28/03/2015 đã diễn ra thành công tốt đẹp.  HF Coffee Hưởng ứng Giờ Trái đất lấy hoạt động chủ đạo là âm nhạc acoustic – âm nhạc không sử dụng các thiết bị liên quan đến điện. Qua đó khẳng định: Đời sống tinh thần bằng âm nhạc hoàn toàn có thể được nuôi dưỡng một cách tự nhiên, tiết kiệm và thân thiện với môi trường.


Thanks các thành viên của Passion Band, August Band và các bạn trẻ nhóm chuối xanh đã đến tham dự, góp phần làm cho chương trình giao lưu thành công tốt đẹp.*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

HF Coffee sử dụng cà phê sạch được chế biến từ nguyên liệu 100% hạt cà phê nguyên chất. Là cà phê nguyên chất không pha trộn các loại tạp chất


Với mục tiêu: Cà phê sạch – Cuộc sống sạch – Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng


Cà phê được sử dụng tại HF Coffee có chất lượng ngon, sạch, được lựa chọn kỹ từ hạt cà phê thượng hạng với quy trình sản xuất sạch mang đến có mùi thơm tuyệt hảo, đánh thức khẩu vị của người sành điệu không chỉ thưởng thức cà phê sạch mà còn chung tay bảo vệ sức khỏe


Tất cả sản phẩm của HF Coffee  là cà phê sạch được bảo đảm:
– Không nguy hại sức khỏe, Không pha độn, không chất bảo quản, không phẩm màu công nghiệp, không phụ gia, không tạp chất như bắp, đậu nành, đậu đen..
– Không sử dụng hóa chất và tinh mùi cà phê.
– Màu và mùi tự nhiên 100%




HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 -  0935 931 956 Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Nhân dịp lễ 40 năm giải phóng Nha Trang 2/4 và thống nhất đất nước 30/4, HF Coffee có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt cho các quý khách:* 


_•	 Tất cả các khách hàng được giảm giá 20% trên tổng hóa đơn.
•	 Thời gian khuyến mại từ 12h00 đến 17h00 hàng ngày
•	 Hãy nhanh chân đến với chương trình khuyến mãi HF Coffee để hưởng ngay ưu đãi này nhé!_





*Thời gian khuyến mãi: Từ ngày 03/04/2015 - 30/04/2015.*


_Điều kiện tham dự khuyến mãi: Khi dùng tất cả các loại đồ uống tại HF Coffee
Liên hệ khuyến mãi: HF Coffee
Địa chỉ: 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang
Hotline: 0935 931 956 – 0932 550 510_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Coffee sử dụng cà phê sạch được chế biến từ nguyên liệu 100% hạt cà phê nguyên chất. Là cà phê nguyên chất không pha trộn các loại tạp chất
*
*Với mục tiêu: Cà phê sạch – Cuộc sống sạch – Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng
*
*Cà phê được sử dụng tại HF Coffee có chất lượng ngon, sạch, được lựa chọn kỹ từ hạt cà phê thượng hạng với quy trình sản xuất sạch mang đến có mùi thơm tuyệt hảo, đánh thức khẩu vị của người sành điệu không chỉ thưởng thức cà phê sạch mà còn chung tay bảo vệ sức khỏe


Tất cả sản phẩm của HF Coffee  là cà phê sạch được bảo đảm:*
_– Không nguy hại sức khỏe, Không pha độn, không chất bảo quản, không phẩm màu công nghiệp, không phụ gia, không tạp chất như bắp, đậu nành, đậu đen..
– Không sử dụng hóa chất và tinh mùi cà phê.
– Màu và mùi tự nhiên 100%
_





_HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 -  0935 931 956 Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Nhân dịp lễ 40 năm giải phóng Nha Trang 2/4 và thống nhất đất nước 30/4, HF Coffee có chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt cho các quý khách:* 


_•	 Tất cả các khách hàng được giảm giá 20% trên tổng hóa đơn.
•	 Thời gian khuyến mại từ 12h00 đến 17h00 hàng ngày
•	 Hãy nhanh chân đến với chương trình khuyến mãi HF Coffee để hưởng ngay ưu đãi này nhé!_





*Thời gian khuyến mãi: Từ ngày 03/04/2015 - 30/04/2015.*


_Điều kiện tham dự khuyến mãi: Khi dùng tất cả các loại đồ uống tại HF Coffee
Liên hệ khuyến mãi: HF Coffee
Địa chỉ: 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang
Hotline: 0935 931 956 – 0932 550 510_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

Cái tên cafe rang xay mang đi đã phần nào nói lên phong cách của loại hình cafe này. Đó là sự kết hợp của những hạt cafe nguyên chất rang xay tại chỗ cùng phong cách take away đang rất được ưa chuộng hiện nay. Với không gian quán được thiết kế gọn nhẹ theo đúng chuẩn cafe take away.
Những chiếc cốc nhỏ nhắn, xinh xắn được thiết kế phù hợp với từng loại thức uống mang đi. Vì thế, khách vào có thể nhìn thấy và chọn ngay loại đồ uống mà mình yêu thích.








Khách đến đây vì những hạt cafe nguyên chất đầy nhẵn mượt và thơm nồng Tất cả đều còn nguyên hạt không pha trộn với các loại tạp chất tạo ra phong vị cafe đậm đà, riêng biệt. Hạt cafe nguyên chất có mùi thơm dịu dàng, quyến rũ, nên khi xay hương thơm càng đậm đà, ngào ngạt.. Đến với cafe rang xay, quả thực không gì thú vị bằng khi được tự tay lựa chọn từng hạt cafe nguyên chất, được lắng nghe âm thanh rào rạt vui nhộn từ chiếc máy xay và nhìn thấy lớp bột cafe đen, mịn đều đều rơi xuống. Bột cafe sau khi xay xong sẽ được pha chế theo đúng yêu cầu của khách.
 Có người đơn giản, chỉ cần một ly cafe đen đá truyền thống, có người thì thích thêm một ít sữa ngọt ngào, hay cũng có người lại thích một ly cafe cầu kỳ nhiều mùi vị mà khi đó nhân viên pha chế sẽ có những màn pha chế độc đáo và hấp dẫn.









Thưởng thức một ly cafe mang đi đang dần trở thành thói quen và sở thích của rất nhiều người, đặc biệt là những người có thời gian bận rộn mà đam mê hương vị nguyên chất của cafe. 
Và cũng không khó để chúng ta có thể tìm ra cửa hàng cafe mang đi ngay tại TP Nha Trang – HF Coffee rất vui được phục vụ quý khách.


_HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 - 0935 931 956 Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

HF Coffee sử dụng cà phê sạch được chế biến từ nguyên liệu 100% hạt cà phê nguyên chất. Là cà phê nguyên chất không pha trộn các loại tạp chất


Với mục tiêu: Cà phê sạch – Cuộc sống sạch – Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng


Cà phê được sử dụng tại HF Coffee có chất lượng ngon, sạch, được lựa chọn kỹ từ hạt cà phê thượng hạng với quy trình sản xuất sạch mang đến có mùi thơm tuyệt hảo, đánh thức khẩu vị của người sành điệu không chỉ thưởng thức cà phê sạch mà còn chung tay bảo vệ sức khỏe


Tất cả sản phẩm của HF Coffee  là cà phê sạch được bảo đảm:
– Không nguy hại sức khỏe, Không pha độn, không chất bảo quản, không phẩm màu công nghiệp, không phụ gia, không tạp chất như bắp, đậu nành, đậu đen..
– Không sử dụng hóa chất và tinh mùi cà phê.
– Màu và mùi tự nhiên 100%





HF Coffee - Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100%, rang xay nguyên hạt.
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 -  0935 931 956 Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Giữa trưa hè, thưởng thức một ly soda đậm vị, thơm nồng và sảng khoái. Vốn là loại nước uống dễ dùng, lại mang trong mình sự sảng khoái và phóng khoáng của loại soda đặc trưng, ngồi nhâm nhi ở không gian tươi mát, còn gì thú vị hơn với thưởng thức ly soda mát lạnh trong những ngày trời nóng bức, mỗi hương vị tại HF Coffee hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến những trải nghiệm đậm chất mùa hè.
Có rất nhiều mùi hương khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn phù hợp với sở thích: Bạc hà, cam, dâu, chanh dây, kiwi, Mojito….*





*Với tiêu chí luôn mang đến sự hài lòng cho khách hàng tuyệt đối, đồ uống tại HF luôn đảm bảo chất lượng HF Coffee chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn sự hài lòng bất kể khi nào đến với quán. Phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, giá cả phải chăng HF Coffee là điểm đến thú vị cho bạn đến đây với mục đích thư giãn, đọc sách, hay họp nhóm, hẹn hò.
*



*HF tạo cho bạn cảm giác mát mẻ cùng với việc thưởng thức những loại đồ uống thơm, ngon chắc chắn nơi đây sẽ là điểm đến thư giãn lý tưởng cho bạn sau những giờ học tập, làm việc vất vả và đặc biệt hơn đây còn là nơi tuyệt vời để bạn lưu lại những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ.
*



_HF Coffee 
02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang.
Hotline: 0932 550 510 - 0935 931 956 Take away & Free Shipping
Like page HF Coffee để cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi nhé 
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang


Rất vui được phục vụ quý khách !_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

* ĐÊM NHẠC COVER MUSIC LIVESHOW (19h Thứ 7, ngày 18/04/2015)*


Khán giả yêu nhạc chắc không còn lạ với những giọng ca quen thuộc và ấn tượng như Ưng Hoàng Phúc, Đan Trường, Quang Vinh, Lam Trường, Duy Mạnh… với những ca khúc gắn liền với tuổi teen thế hệ 8x, 9x.





Tối thứ 7, chúng ta hãy cùng giao lưu tại HF Coffee đêm nhạc Cover Music Liveshow với những ca khúc bất hủ của những ca sĩ “thần tượng” không thể nào quên của thế hệ 8x, 9x. Những ca khúc như Thà Rằng Như Thế, Mãi Mãi Một Tình Yêu, Hãy về đây bên anh, Miền cát trắng...và rất nhiều ca khúc khác sẽ được tái hiện tại HF Coffee với phong cách Acoustic vô cùng sống động.


Tối thứ 7, cùng đến với HF Coffee cùng với sự góp mặt PASSION BAND sẽ làm nên một đêm nhạc đầy xúc cảm và hứng khởi nhé!


HF Coffee
Địa chỉ: 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang
Hotline : 0935 931 956
https://www.facebook.com/hfcoffeenhatrang

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Coffee - Giao Đồ Uống Tận Nơi - Take Away Café
*
*Giờ đây bạn chỉ cần ngồi ở văn phòng hoặc ở nhà cầm điện thoại gọi  0932 550 510  bạn sẽ được  phục vụ đồ uống tận nơi, tận nhà, tận văn phòng. HF Coffee sẵn sàng hết lòng phục vụ mọi lúc mọi nơi:*
_Vì sức khỏe người tiêu dùng chúng tôi cam kết:
- Cà phê Nguyên Chất 100% (Xay cà phê trực tiếp tại quán)
- Cà Phê Sạch hoàn toàn (Từ khâu trồng- thu hoạch- xấy- bảo quản- rang- xay- pha chế.);
- Chất lượng vệ sinh (Đảm bảo an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn của bộ ý tế);
- Giá cả hợp lý_ 


*Với Menu đồ uống phong phú đang dạng: Cà phê, trà, các loại sinh tố, nước ép hoa quả, sữa chua, sữa, soda mát lạnh…
*






*Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!
*
_MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
HF Coffee
Địa chỉ: 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 0932 550 510 – 0935 931 956
Email: coffee@hfsolution.vn_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Có ai muốn nhanh chóng trở thành khách hàng VIP tại HF Coffee - 02 Mê Linh không???
*



*Cứ mỗi bill từ 100k trở lên các bạn sẽ được đóng 1 dấu trên card visit tích luỹ và 10 dấu mọi người sẽ nghiểm nhiên trở thành khách hàng VIP của quán với rất nhiều ưu đãi cực kì hấp dẫn. Quá dễ dàng và đơn giản phải không nào ^^
*



*Hotline: 0935 931 956 ( Phú )
*
_HF Coffee – Thưởng thức cà phê theo cách riêng của bạn
• Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100% rang xay nguyên hạt
• Dịch vụ giao đồ uống tận nơi – Café mang về
• Không gian lịch sự, menu phong phú, giá cả hợp lý
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách !_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

“Hãy rang café đúng cách. Nếu xay quá nhuyễn café sẽ trở nên quá đắng. Nếu xay quá thô café sẽ chỉ là nước loãng…”
Về nguyên tắc này cũng giống như việc đòi hỏi về sự quan tâm, săn sóc trong tình yêu vậy. Nó nhắc nhở ta nên biết cân nhắc và trân trọng với những gì mình đang có. Sự quan tâm quá mức đôi khi sẽ không đem lại một kết quả như ý mà thậm chí còn làm hư hỏng một tình yêu. Nhưng ngược lại, nếu thiếu vắng đi sự săn sóc, hay vì quá vô tâm và hời hợt thì tình cảm cũng sẽ trở nên khô khan và nhạt nhẽo. Mất dần đi vị ngọt rồi sớm muộn cũng trở thành thứ nước loãng mà thôi.





_HF Coffee – Thưởng thức cà phê theo cách riêng của bạn
• Cà phê sạch nguyên chất 100% rang xay nguyên hạt
• Dịch vụ giao đồ uống tận nơi – Café mang về
• Không gian lịch sự, menu phong phú, giá cả hợp lý
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách !_

----------

